# ? on buckling losing winter fluff



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok, Chief is now 10 months old, I guess not considered a buckling anymore, he developed ALOT of winter "cotton" and is now shedding it out, he really needs to keep it cause its gonna get super cold here over the next couple days. It is literally hanging off of him in "ropes", why would he be shedding now? 
He is ND and is up to date with worming and cd/t, eating like a growing boy should and no issues with bugs. He is the only one doing this, my does are still fluffy and my Hank still has his...what's up with Chief?


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

Has it been warm for the past couple of days? 

Some times when its really really cold, they will "stock up" even to the point that they have to much. If it gets warmer again, they will begin to shed it until the next cold front rolls through. Its kind of liking putting a jacket over a sweatshirt and then taking the jacket off when it gets a little warmer and then putting it back on when it gets cold again.

CJ


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if his skin is dry he probably is rubbing up against stuff to scratch it and that is creating the ropes of fluff.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Its been fairly cold here the last week, rain/ snow and temps into the 20s at night, high 30s in the day and windy...2 weeks ago we had a record high of 74...I figured that he would have started this a couple of weeks ago when it was really warm out, now we're gonna have highs in the teens and single digit lows....maybe he's just confused?

He doesn't seem to be "flaky" but maybe he is rubbing, he has a box inside his shed that he can stand on and go into if he is too cold, the hay/bedding pack is builing up so he is probably rubbing on that...its mainly around his neck and shoulders that it's hanging from. (DUH! Should've thot of that before!)


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Liz, all my goats are cashmere and they all start to lose it about now?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for the "reassurance"....I figured it to be too cold out for any of them to be losing their fluff, but if a cashmere starts losing it now then I guess not all goats are just "confused", theres a reason for it


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Shanti, my extra wooly boy is starting to shed now too. Not that much, but it's pretty noticeable. And a few days ago it was 2 degrees! About a week ago it was in the 50's though, so maybe it was a delayed response. He's still got plenty of hair and acts perfectly comfortable, so I'm just going to watch him now.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I have one little doe out in the barn that is very wooly, and she is also doing the same thing. But if I part her hair she's not really loosing as much 'wool' as it looks like it. As long as he isn't shivering/not cold he should be ok.


----------

